# 45 Gallon Cichlid Tank Stocking



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I have been fishing keeping for about 10 years now and I feel I am ready and interested to try a cichlid tank. Honestly though, I do not know where to start regarding species. It seems that African Malawi cichlids are the entry level cichlid in the area of requirements. I have looked at the Yellow lab cichlid and rusty cichlid. 8 of each in the tank because I heard overstocking reduces aggression. As I am new to cichlids I am about as open to any and all information and advice. Please let me know if this setup would work.
Thank you!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

not sure off the top of my head, but im confident it's 36" long 13 wide and 24 high


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In a 36" tank I'd stick to one small, peaceful species stocked 1m:4f. Either the labs or the rusties could work. If you want multiple species you want a 48" tank.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen these work together quite well in a 36" tank. Best of Luck.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

What other species could I do in a 45, if i'm sticking to one species or what can I do with two species?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

LLAP28 said:


> What other species could I do in a 45, if i'm sticking to one species or what can I do with two species?


You could easily do Pseudotropheus saulosi in such a tank, which makes a good contrast with the blue males and yellow/orange females. There really aren't many good candidates though. A number of Peacocks would work as a species tank, but then you would really only have one fully colored fish in the tank, with the rest being brown.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the saulosi idea. I had trouble with a quad of peacocks in my tank of this size.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

rennsport2011 said:


> LLAP28 said:
> 
> 
> > What other species could I do in a 45, if i'm sticking to one species or what can I do with two species?
> ...


That seems to be a good idea. 
So Im now leaning towards that setup, but just to clarify. I should only stock with 1 species with a tank of such a size and keep8 of that species?
And also would any labidocrhomis or any other species of cichlid work if I just keep it to 1 species per tank?


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

As I am young and i do not have a lot of money to fuel my hobby with. I won't have too much trouble with buying the tank equipment but if I could fully stock the tank with cichlids that will cost me less than 50$ USD for 8 of them that would greatly be preferred. As I am also new to cichlids and do not wish to make a fatal error and have it punish me financially.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

To find some Pseudotropheus saulosi at $50 isn't going to be easy.. basically you need to find a local breeder. I would start with 12 or so though.

If you are going saulosi, yes one species.

3ft tanks are a very good size for many species only tanks, but really you want them to be 18" wide to be ideal. 3 x 18 x 18 are often used by breeders for many species, but they typically will keep 3-4 males, and 5-8 females in such tanks. Lesser numbers in non-pairing fish are less likely to work.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No IME you are limited as to the species that will work in a 36" tank. Yellow labs can be more peaceful than some other Labidochromis.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

rennsport2011 said:


> To find some Pseudotropheus saulosi at $50 isn't going to be easy.. basically you need to find a local breeder. I would start with 12 or so though.
> 
> If you are going saulosi, yes one species.
> 
> 3ft tanks are a very good size for many species only tanks, but really you want them to be 18" wide to be ideal. 3 x 18 x 18 are often used by breeders for many species, but they typically will keep 3-4 males, and 5-8 females in such tanks. Lesser numbers in non-pairing fish are less likely to work.


What do you mean by lesser numbers of non pairing fish?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Many African cichlids are harem breeders, meaning that it is necessary to keep several females with one male, as opposed to other types of cichlids which can be kept in male/female pairs.

The best way to end up with this ratio is to purchase twice the amount of unsexed juveniles, then rehome the "extra" males as they reach maturity.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ahhhh I see, so buy 12-18 usexed cichlids whether it's yellow lab or rusty cichlid or saulosi or any other species listed above, and then sell off all but 2 of the famle


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

All but 1-2 of the males and keep 6-7 females?
Sorry about that reply I accidentally hit enter and got it partially cut off


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well no.

Saulosi do well in small tanks so for them I'd try for 3m:9f. That means I would buy 18 fish and sell off 6 males.

Yellow labs or rusties should work but not quite as well so I'd go 1m:4f (buy 8 sell 3). And one member has said he knows of a tank where both species worked together in a 36" tank. If you want to try that I'd stock each the same.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmmm interesting, so you are suggesting stocking 8 rusties and 8 yellow labs in the tank and then ell off the remaining and keep 1-4 male to female ratio?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No I'd do one or the other. But rennsport said he has seen the 2 species work. If you do 2 species each should have 1m:4f.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

So you wouldn't recommend it, but rennsport suggest keeping both together with a total of 10 fish. 
You are suggesting just one species. Did I get all that right?


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

Yup then vent them to make sure they are males that you R taking out, because it can be hard to differentiate Between male and female yellow labs


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Excellent, i'm glad we got that sorted out.
So do you have any suggestions if I were to do pairs only and keep 3-4 different species for a total of 6-8 fish? Is this something fish keepers do, if so, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Malawi are harem breeders. Trios and even quads can be troublesome. Kept in pairs the male will often kill the female. You are still limited as to species...it happens that the 3 species we have discussed in this thread are workable in a tank less than 48" long.


----------



## LLAP28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Fantastic! Thanks everyone for all your help. I Think I'll either go all yellow labs or 4 labs and 4 rusties. Thanks everyone!
1-3 male to female ratio


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I would do the 2 species, rather than just the yellow-labs. I think you would get bored with those alone at some point.
Rusties would do great with them..or better yet, Saulosi if you have access to them (with Rusties) . You would get 3 colors that way.. and good quality Rusties are beautiful (imo). I've kept those 2 species together for almost a year now (4 of each) in a 36"w with great results.


----------

